# Jimmy John's



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, my wife has a coworker whose father manages one and they're looking for drivers. For whatever reason, the idea of putting a sign on my roof feels incredibly demoralizing - yet I drive U/L ? 

Saw a driver yesterday in a beautiful Infinity, he look over and gave me the "'sup". He looked happy delivering. 

Anyone with any experience driving for them? I prefer people over food but my wife wants me to have a W2 job at least for a bit (she's a tax professional).


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

How much is the pay?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> How much is the pay?


Not sure


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If the pay is decent and includes reimbursement for mile driven give it a try, if you don't like it fall back on Uber/Lyft.

One of my kids delivered pizzas, she liked it, but honestly I don't think it was worth the wear and tear on the car. Plus she had additional responsibilities while between deliveries. 

Personally I would probably pass.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> If the pay is decent and includes reimbursement for mile driven give it a try, if you don't like it fall back on Uber/Lyft.
> 
> One of my kids delivered pizzas, she liked it, but honestly I don't think it was worth the wear and tear on the car. Plus she had additional responsibilities while between deliveries.
> 
> Personally I would probably pass.


Wear and tear ? Richmond is killing my car. Can't believe I haven't had a flat yet, let alone losing a wheel. Some of the worst roads in the country.

Yeah I'm thinking pass. But I just saw an ad that says they only deliver within five miles. Hoping to hear from a current or former driver.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Wear and tear ? Richmond is killing my car. Can't believe I haven't had a flat yet, let alone losing a wheel. Some of the worst roads in the country.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking pass. But I just saw an ad that says they only deliver within five miles. Hoping to hear from a current or former driver. :smiles:


Hear that! We just went through a winter that destroyed our roads, then flooding on top of that. Potholes so big they literally could swallow a compact car whole! Have my car in today getting an alignment and I feel dang lucky. I know several folks that broke axles!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Wear and tear ? Richmond is killing my car. Can't believe I haven't had a flat yet, let alone losing a wheel. Some of the worst roads in the country.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking pass. But I just saw an ad that says they only deliver within five miles. Hoping to hear from a current or former driver. :smiles:


Should probably try the Delivery forum. Much more likely to find someone there who has done it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Depends on what all the job entails. Making food, cleaning the store, day or night shift, hours and $/hour. Don't forget there will be a lot of in and out of the car involved which may be a health or safety issue for certain drivers. Perhaps order food from them and talk to the driver. I have a friend who orders every week at work and typically it's the same drivers deliever and know him. That says a lot right there.

If you want to deliever food, it is surely the MUCH better option than UberEats these days! @tohunt4me switched to doing pizza because it was way more profitable than Uber in his market.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hear that! We just went through a winter that destroyed our roads, then flooding on top of that. Potholes so big they literally could swallow a compact car whole! Have my car in today getting an alignment and I feel dang lucky. I know several folks that broke axles!


Yep, during the hurricane season out in the sticks the back country roads swallowed several cars. If I remember correctly, one spot actually had two vehicles in it at once. Thankfully, no injuries.

My alignment and balance was thrown way off after hitting an enormous pothole downtown. Hit another a couple of weeks later, everything seems better now. Go figure ?

Many years ago I was working in an ambulance out here, usually driving. At least I don't hear moaning and cussing behind me anymore ?



Seamus said:


> Should probably try the Delivery forum. Much more likely to find someone there who has done it.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I wasn’t going to return to this forum after getting flagged, but realized I learned a lot. So I just took a day time-out. ?

I think your wife is smart about having at least a pt W2 job, thinking the same also for myself. If you want a pt driving gig where you’re an employee, look at bakeries. I guy I worked with made $15/hr making bread deliveries in the early am and he used their van, not his own car.

I talked to a Panera driver who asked how much I made doing Eats. She told me she gets tipped on 90% of orders and with tips makes $100/day working pt. I’d do that over Jimmy Johns only because the drivers I’ve seen are closer to my age and frankly I like the food better.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Depends on what all the job entails. Making food, cleaning the store, day or night shift, hours and $/hour. Don't forget there will be a lot of in and out of the car involved which may be a health or safety issue for certain drivers. Perhaps order food from them and talk to the driver. I have a friend who orders every week at work and typically it's the same drivers deliever and know him. That says a lot right there.
> 
> If you want to deliever food, it is surely the MUCH better option than UberEats these days! @tohunt4me switched to doing pizza because it was way more profitable than Uber in his market.


Great reply, thanks! I have only done a few Eats runs, maybe today I'll do a few and see if I still have my sanity afterwards.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The drivers in Austin were not just delivering they were making the sandwiches and hauling ass after to deliver...if you really want to feel abuse I say go for it, then again this is Austin and everything is now fast.

People tip pizza drivers inheritely for some reason it is a "cool" thing to do not just the right (unlike other food deliveries) and plus everyone is always happy with pizza at their door right @tohunt4me


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I wasn't going to return to this forum after getting flagged, but realized I learned a lot. So I just took a day time-out. ?
> 
> I think your wife is smart about having at least a pt W2 job, thinking the saw also. If you want a pt driving gig where you're an employee, look at bakeries. I guy I worked with made $15/hr making bread deliveries in the early am.
> 
> I talked to a Panera driver who asked how much I made doing Eats. She told me she gets tipped on 90% of orders and with tips makes $100/day working pt. I'd do that over Jimmy a Johns only because the drivers I've seen are closer to my age and frankly I like the food better.


Great info, thanks!

I drive U/L usually from 5 pm to 11:30 pm and have been earning around $100 to $140ish. But it's still an IC gig, that's the only issue (at least according to the wife).



Jay Dean said:


> The drivers in Austin were not just delivering they were making the sandwiches and hauling ass after to deliver.


Whole lotta nope there ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, during the hurricane season out in the sticks the back country roads swallowed several cars. If I remember correctly, one spot actually had two vehicles in it at once. Thankfully, no injuries.
> 
> My alignment and balance was thrown way off after hitting an enormous pothole downtown. Hit another a couple of weeks later, everything seems better now. Go figure ?
> 
> ...


This one was making the rounds around here. And there is a bit of truth in it:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Since you have a brain have you thought of alternative options for income? I hear Medical billing pays well, but have also heard it is hard to find a job in some respects, but took a college class for fun some years back and a fellow student yapped about how he has a hummer and a Mercedes and has time to spend so taking a class as well (who knows) work is too tedious for me to want to pursue. The other is real estate (if you move where there are many options) here in Austin I have driven real estate jerks making millions (if you plan it out right, it is a very profitable industry in general. Delivering sandwiches and Uber seems a tad low for what you really could accomplish, no offense to others reading, and yeah I am straight.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Since you have a brain have you thought of alternative options for income? I hear Medical billing pays well, but have also heard it is hard to find a job in some respects, but took a college class for fun some years back and a fellow student yapped about how he has a hummer and a Mercedes and has time to spend so taking a class as well (who knows) work is too tedious for me to want to pursue. The other is real estate (if you move where there are many options) here in Austin I have driven real estate jerks making millions (if you plan it out right, it is a very profitable industry in general. Delivering sandwiches and Uber seems a tad low for what you really could accomplish, no offense to others reading, and yeah I am straight.


Yeah man, tons of options. Honestly, life kind of turned to shit on me and I'm climbing out of the hole. Don't mind this or similar work for a bit.

Options - 

Return to my paramedic career. Was earning around $40k but fire took over EMS and ruined the field, just my opinion. Now I'm in the city and there are a couple of options that aren't fire based. Probably looking at $$$ to get my certs active again. 
Try to salvage my career as a freelance full stack web developer or find employment in that field. A lot of places are "always hiring" - red flag. 
Try for the police academy. Something I've always wanted to do, not getting any younger. 
Look into driving for a local limo company. This would probably be in the category of a short term gig.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I forgot to add this.... since you seem to prefer employment where you are self-directed and no boss hovering over you all day, look at adjunct teaching at your local tech college or for profit colleges for web development since you did that. Also look at driving instructor,

There is an old book that is still relevant today, What Color Is My Parachute. It may help you with career options. Since you’re still in your 30s, you have time to find a new, rewarding career where employers will still hire you. Once you’re in your mid 40s and up, it’s so much tougher. Trust me. I’ve experienced it.

If you’re seriously thinking of being a police officer, try to setup a ride along. I don’t know if they do that in your area, but my friend did it when she was looking at becoming one. She drove around with the cops for an hour. Look into local networking groups, too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If you're seriously thinking of being a police officer, try to setup a ride along. I don't know if they do that in your area, but my friend did it when she was looking at becoming one. She drove around with the cops for an hour. Look into local networking groups, too.


Quick reply to this point (Walmart then driving, more later.

Many of my coworkers went on to law enforcement, often we'd eat meals together and swap stories. I've hung out at sobriety checkpoints, at dispatch, and logged a few hours on patrol with an old fling. But all of that was in rural areas, dealing with a different situation out here (for the most part).

I've spoken with several officers since moving, they all think I'd probably make it past the first couple of steps but I could do to lose a few pounds. Firearms experience and many years of emergency vehicle driving, plus a decade as a medic, puts me in the front of the line a bit.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah man, tons of options. Honestly, life kind of turned to shit on me and I'm climbing out of the hole. Don't mind this or similar work for a bit.
> 
> Options -
> 
> ...


Being a security guard I am always getting joked with by cops about why I don't join the force, my situation is simply "Dyscalculia" even though I can do all the basic math I really need to perform, not having a degree puts me in a huge bind in about 99% of fields.

Talk with @Ziggy if you want to pursue being a LEO, he was a paramedic also, and about the most badass person on the forum in general. I can tell you other things I have heard from security guards all trying to be cops, but I think Ziggy can answer them all in about 10 seconds


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Being a security guard I am always getting joked with by cops about why I don't join the force, my situation is simply "Dyscalculia" even though I can do all the basic math I really need to perform, not having a degree puts me in a huge bind in about 99% of fields.


Bro. Grew up with dyslexia, dysgraphia, and dyscalculia. Top of my paramedic class, killed the GED (apart from math, squeaked by).

Mad respect for security and that's actually an option I forgot about. The company that patrols my building actually expressed interest in hiring me.

Never let these damn learning disabilities hold you back!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> The drivers in Austin were not just delivering they were making the sandwiches and hauling ass after to deliver...if you really want to feel abuse I say go for it, then again this is Austin and everything is now fast.
> 
> People tip pizza drivers inheritely for some reason it is a "cool" thing to do not just the right (unlike other food deliveries) and plus everyone is always happy with pizza at their door right @tohunt4me


Yes.
Delivering Pizza is like being Santa Clause every day !


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro. Grew up with dyslexia, dysgraphia, and dyscalculia. Top of my paramedic class, killed the GED (apart from math, squeaked by).
> 
> Mad respect for security and that's actually an option I forgot about. The company that patrols my building actually expressed interest in hiring me.
> 
> Never let these damn learning disabilities hold you back!


It is just numbers, NBC and CBS had no problems with me giving them quality work, it was the simplicity of too many traffic tickets that ruined my life as a photog for 'possible insurance lawsuits', reason: trying to get to the scene on time (job related). My situation is rare, if you can work numbers and keep a low profile, you can profit and live a good life in any field. Explore them, real estate pays amazing, just gotta be a ******bag (not me). The only thing I am disabled in is trying to do algebra, even though I could cover any crime scene as a photog and get coffee mugs from CNN in the mail. Life


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Depends on what all the job entails. Making food, cleaning the store, day or night shift, hours and $/hour. Don't forget there will be a lot of in and out of the car involved which may be a health or safety issue for certain drivers. Perhaps order food from them and talk to the driver. I have a friend who orders every week at work and typically it's the same drivers deliever and know him. That says a lot right there.
> 
> If you want to deliever food, it is surely the MUCH better option than UberEats these days! @tohunt4me switched to doing pizza because it was way more profitable than Uber in his market.


I earn in 35 hours what took 70 hours with Uber.
TIPPING MAKES A DIFFERENCE !

Less than 1/2 the wear & tear and miles on my car !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> It is just numbers, NBC and CBS had no problems with me giving them quality work, it was the simplicity of too many traffic tickets that ruined my life as a photog for 'possible insurance lawsuits', reason: trying to get to the scene on time (job related). My situation is rare, if you can work numbers and keep a low profile, you can profit and live a good life in any field. Explore them, real estate pays amazing, just gotta be a @@@@@@bag (not me). The only thing I am disabled in is trying to do algebra, even though I could cover any crime scene as a photog and get coffee mugs from CNN in the mail. Life :smiles:


Ahh! Were you a "stitcher?" A buddy of mine was one around DC for decades, still does it on occasion. Loads of stories.

Yeah, I'm not a D bag. Granted I've pissed people off, that's not me and it's never my intention.



tohunt4me said:


> I earn in 35 hours what took 70 hours with Uber.
> TIPPING MAKES A DIFFERENCE !
> 
> Less than 1/2 the wear & tear and miles on my car !


At Jimmy Johns?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Ahh! Were you a "stitcher?" A buddy of mine was one around DC for decades, still does it on occasion. Loads of stories.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not a D bag. Granted I've pissed people off, that's not me and it's never my intention.
> 
> ...


No, I was a stringer for a bit, no idea what a sticher is lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> No, I was a stringer for a bit, no idea what a sticher is lol


LMAO sorry STRINGER! ? Awesome!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> LMAO sorry STRINGER! ? Awesome!


I tried to be a stringer here, it did not work out, I "could" go to any small town and be a big fish in a small pond, but that is a whole other story. Apparently news outlets have upped their game in response since I was a photog, the idea you know of stringers means, you knew of them as the odd people that showed up when the news agencies were too stupid to know when to capture the moment lol, hey trust me, I know, I can't tell you how many times I have worked small towns seeing stringers at the scene with 2 ambulances and 3 firetrucks and 4 cops before I even pulled out my tripod. LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I tried to be a stringer here, it did not work out, I "could" go to any small town and be a big fish in a small pond, but that is a whole other story. Apparently news outlets have upped their game in response since I was a photog, the idea you know of stringers means, you knew of them as the odd people that showed up when the news agencies were too stupid to know when to capture the moment lol, hey trust me, I know, I can't tell you how many times I have worked small towns seeing stringers at the scene with 2 ambulances and 3 firetrucks and 4 cops before I even pulled out my tripod. LOL


Yeah, looks highly competitive. Great documentary on Netflix, "Shot in the Dark". Speaking of D bags, one of em surely is one!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, looks highly competitive. Great documentary on Netflix, "Shot in the Dark". Speaking of D bags, one of em surely is one!


I wont watch that or Nightcrawlers, @Gilby knows that is not how it is in the field, or I could be wrong, maybe just the markets I worked lol. But Netflix is KING at BS. I am name dropping badly lol, but I really could go for something to cover being out of the game for years, the irony.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I wont watch that or Nightcrawlers, @Gilby knows that is not how it is in the field, or I could be wrong, maybe just the markets I worked lol. But Netflix is KING at BS. I am name dropping badly lol, but I really could go for something to cover being out of the game for years, the irony.


Watched stuff from these guys on YouTube long before the documentary, it's legit. LA, crazy stuff. Might be worth a watch.

The DC stringer I know enjoyed it. Wasn't what he experienced (well, parts of it applied) but he was mainly active in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Watched stuff from these guys on YouTube long before the documentary, it's legit. LA, crazy stuff. Might be worth a watch.
> 
> The DC stringer I know enjoyed it. Wasn't what he experienced (well, parts of it applied) but he was mainly active in the 80s and 90s.


Shooting news in the 80s and 90s damn...I would sell my soul to do that lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> ... I prefer people over food but *my wife* *wants* *me to* have a W2 job at least for a bit (she's a tax professional).





Benjamin M said:


> .... But it's still an IC gig, that's the only issue (at least *according to the wife*).


I only see 1 problem. There are many solutions.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I only see 1 problem. There are many solutions.


I'm addicted to the ping sounds, mannn ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm addicted to the ping sounds, mannn ?


they do use psychoacoustics


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm addicted to the ping sounds, mannn ?


If you were a cop, you could then be addicted to the siren sounds. I think you're onto something with the cop idea, if your wife approves.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Delivered pizzas for awhile, similar type of gig to jimmy john's. Don't know JJ in particular as a driver, but the general deal for chain restaurant delivery is they'll have a designated 5x5-mile or 10x10-mile square that their restaurant delivers to, so trips are short on average. The key economics are: 1) how busy is the store? and 2) how many drivers does it have? which both combine to determine how many orders/hour you can do. 

The earnings structure is usually minimum wage + tips + some per-order delivery $ (in my day at pizza hut it was $.50 or $1, can't remember exactly). If the # of drivers wasn't inflated (which management tends to do from time to time), I could make $18-$20/hour routinely,similar to what I make driving Uber/Lyft today. But it's super-hard on your car (all short city driving under time pressure, harder than rideshare driving), and the restaurant always expects you to do wage labor when you don't have deliveries (fold boxes, mop floors, etc.). Not a terrible job, but not as flexible or lucrative overall as driving rideshare.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Erin C Banning said:


> Delivered pizzas for awhile, similar type of gig to jimmy john's. Don't know JJ in particular as a driver, but the general deal for chain restaurant delivery is they'll have a designated 5x5-mile or 10x10-mile square that their restaurant delivers to, so trips are short on average. The key economics are: 1) how busy is the store? and 2) how many drivers does it have? which both combine to determine how many orders/hour you can do.
> 
> The earnings structure is usually minimum wage + tips + some per-order delivery $ (in my day at pizza hut it was $.50 or $1, can't remember exactly). If the # of drivers wasn't inflated (which management tends to do from time to time), I could make $18-$20/hour routinely,similar to what I make driving Uber/Lyft today. But it's super-hard on your car (all short city driving under time pressure, harder than rideshare driving), and the restaurant always expects you to do wage labor when you don't have deliveries (fold boxes, mop floors, etc.). Not a terrible job, but not as flexible or lucrative overall as driving rideshare.


Right now my income has decreased because our Dominos manager hired too many drivers and the sport seasons are yet to come. I still make between $22-24 an hour with wage, mileage, and tips combined. I only use around 10 miles per hour on my car. I just want 2 or 3 new drivers to quit so I can get my usual $30/h when busy. I used to work more hours and used to make over $80 in mileage and tips combined for around 5 hours worked. Uber and Lyft are just fillers.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

k4ever said:


> Right now my income has decreased because our Dominos manager hired too many drivers and the sport seasons are yet to come. I still make between $22-24 an hour with wage, mileage, and tips combined. I only use around 10 miles per hour on my car. I just want 2 or 3 new drivers to quit so I can get my usual $30/h when busy. I used to work more hours and used to make over $80 in mileage and tips combined for around 5 hours worked. Uber and Lyft are just fillers.


Yeah, that's the sucky thing with those gigs -- managers hire tons of drivers at busy times, which results in each individaul driver doing fewer orders/hour, which kills earnings (especially on busy nights). no downside from manager's pov


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Shooting news in the 80s and 90s damn...I would sell my soul to do that lol


I was shooting, reporting and editing in the 70s and early 80s, before staying in the newsroom as a news director. Film days before videotape came to smaller markets. I can't imagine what it would be like to be a stringer these days.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t you have to be freaky fast delivering for jimmy john’s?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Don't you have to be freaky fast delivering for jimmy john's?


I worked downtown off and on for years and there was this dude at 6th and Congress that could get on his bike and swerve through thousands of drunks and obstacles..he kept at it as I worked different sites downtown I would see him. Had to be in his fifties, He has to be the JJ poster man for deliveries because that dude was ON IT. I always thought damn, what a shitty gig lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Erin C Banning said:


> Yeah, that's the sucky thing with those gigs -- managers hire tons of drivers at busy times, which results in each individaul driver doing fewer orders/hour, which kills earnings (especially on busy nights). no downside from manager's pov


Just like UBER !

Hire more

Promise Shorter Wait Time.

Where i deliver is rural.
Faster trips.
37 cents a mile.
The Best in tippers.

There are a dozen Pizza Hut resturants in my range.

The one i chose
Over 50% of their business is delivery.
I am Always praised for customer service.
I get it Right.
I get TIPPED WELL !

Uber Blew It on the Tips.

No need to tip ?
In New Orleans !!!!

G.T.F.O. UBER !


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I did it for a day or 2. Minimum plus tips.

Good thing is they dont go further than a mile or 2 at the most because they do bike carriers. So very little mileage.

They can make your order in 1 minute usually.

Small order (most) like one sandwich, small tip.

Big orders 5-10$.

Its like any other food job. Short lunch or dinner rush with limited deliveries in such a short time frame. They keep a ton of drivers like everyone else now to keep wait times low. So you are usually taking 1 at once.

Then of course they are really weird about wiping and rewiping clean counters etc excessive and unnecessary inside labor insures it is not easy money.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I still think the big three pizza chains are the way to go with food delivery. When I worked for Papa, my hours were something like 5:30 until roughly 10 but they were very structured to have you clock out when you're supposed to. But basically you're in and out of the store the entire time hardly ever helping out the kitchen staff, for example, or taking phone orders. The store manager usually had drivers do some sort of cleanup work and I always just washed the dishes before 10 without him asking. It's why he liked me.

You know, on a lot of these apps the short trips are the stupid ones to take. UE would be like a $2.62 fare for delivering but in the pizza delivery world, you _want_ those kinds of trips because that allows you to hustle and make more runs. More runs more tips.


----------

